# Pupdate and a New Sister!



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Graduate school has vastly depleted my free time, so I haven't been checking or posting here as often. Just wanted to say hi and share an update and a few pics of Gyp, as well as some exciting news. 

Gypsy has settled into the apartment very well. Fear issues outside are mostly resolved, though we have a dude who sets off firework-type poppers for fun almost every day; and if we're outside when he does, her confidence takes a huge step backward. With all the time and patience I've put in (and it has been a LOT, haha), she now walks nicely on leash! :rockon: We take 1.5-hour long walks some mornings and evenings. Since these are more major roads than the neighborhoods she's used to, I've had to do some counter-conditioning of traffic noises. With great success. We've also been hitting up the local dog parks and beaches, where she has a blast yet is still wonderfully attentive to me. 

She's learning that mom cannot play with her as often because of studies. Overall, Gyp is a good study buddy. She certainly reminds me to take breaks!


Lower Extremities Study Buddy by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Study Break by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Studying the Thoracic Cavity by grinningd0g, on Flickr


This stuff is sooo boring... by grinningd0g, on Flickr


No Physiology Today, Mom by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Creepin by grinningd0g, on Flickr

And a random picture of us from before the move that I don't think I've shared:

Cuddles with Mom by grinningd0g, on Flickr

CONTINUED on next post.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Last Sunday, my husband and I took Gypsy to the dog beach. We all had a wonderful time in the waves. Gypsy swam and fetched and got covered in filth. As we were getting into the car, I swore I heard meowing. Okay, probably a cat in the trees beyond the parking lot. But it was VERY loud and VERY displeased, so I followed the sound.

There was a teeny tiny kitten standing on a log, fending off an overly excited off leash dog. The kitten couldn't see the dog, since it's eyes were pussed together, but it was hissing and crying. I scooped up the kitten and tried to get a hold of it's sibling, but the dog chased it into the bushes. 

I spent over four hours at the E-vet on Sunday. The kitten was underweight, dehydrated, covered in fleas, and it's eyes were badly infected. But it was negative for feline leukemia and aids, and by the end of the four hours at the vet, I had fallen in love. My husband gave me the okay to keep her. So we have a new pet! Her name is Sushi, and she currently lives in our spare bathtub until the fleas are definitely gone. 


On the Way to the Vet by grinningd0g, on Flickr


At the Vet 2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


At the Vet by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Bathtime by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

The rest should be here shortly. It's awaiting moderator approval. *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome to hear that she is settling in well!! I've moved around a lot with Trent as a college student, so I know how important it is. Good girl, Gypsy 



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> The rest should be here shortly. It's awaiting moderator approval. *twiddles thumbs*


Oh hellllll no!!! Just post again! I WANT SILKEN PUPPY PICTURES. It's just too cruel to make us wait.

Also, it IS a Silken puppy, right? If you wound up getting a kitten or a fish or something and that's the new addition... I don't know what I'm going to do


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

No cliffhangers are allowed. TELL US. Go get a mod to approve or attach pictures or something!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Cute pictures of Gypsy.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Hahaha! Oh man, with the moderation delay, I knew this would happen. Sorry! Unfortunately, I have to disappoint: not a silken windhound pup, not yet. That will have to wait until after I graduate. I found a kitten, at the dog beach of all places, that my hubby and I have decided to keep.  So yeah, not a puppy! But I'm still pretty excited. I've never legit rescued an animal before, and this one really really needed it. :/ She's doing so much better now.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Gypsy is adorable!! Congrats on the kitten!!! I just rehomed 4 kitten fosters. With a 9 week old puppy also living here now let's just say my kitten fever is way gone.....I don't know if it will come back haha. I like adults better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm excited for you! And look forward to those pictures making it through!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Hahaha! Oh man, with the moderation delay, I knew this would happen. Sorry! Unfortunately, I have to disappoint: not a silken windhound pup, not yet. That will have to wait until after I graduate. I found a kitten, at the dog beach of all places, that my hubby and I have decided to keep.  So yeah, not a puppy! But I'm still pretty excited. I've never legit rescued an animal before, and this one really really needed it. :/ She's doing so well.


Boooo. Hiss.




Totally complaints out of jealousy anyway, btw. I've been looking at too many cat/kitten ads on CL and wondering if 3 cats would be much different from 2 LOL A new kitten is pretty exciting  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

CptJack said:


> I'm excited for you! And look forward to those pictures making it through!


Thanks! YOUR new addition is absolutely darling, by the way. I've been meaning to reply to your picture thread. Good luck with the crazy BC mix puppy raising! 



Equinox said:


> Boooo. Hiss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. I'm really desperate for dog #2, particularly the silken I've planned on for years, but 4th floor apartment + grad schedule is not conducive to the puppy thing. Thus, more waiting. Cry.

Kitty should be a lot of fun, though. I had to leave my tomcat home with the family when I moved across country. He's 13, not overly fond of the dog, and I figured the trip and change would be too much for him. I really missed having a cat!

P.S. A third cat hardly factors in when you have a high energy dog, right? 



momtolabs said:


> Gypsy is adorable!! Congrats on the kitten!!! I just rehomed 4 kitten fosters. With a 9 week old puppy also living here now let's just say my kitten fever is way gone.....I don't know if it will come back haha. I like adults better
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


'Tis the season for kittens! My gosh, all those baby animals must keep you so busy! I think I was 11 years old when I last had a kitten, so I'm ready for a reminder of how wild they are. Haha.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Oooh when I first saw this thread I was so mad about the cliffhanger!! Congrats on the kitten  

Is it bad that three months into having a dog that likely needs to be an only pet (until I have a house instead of little apartment) that I get jealous with all of these new additions?? Abilene's prey drive wasn't bad so when I lived with my parents I always had rodents at my dad's house. Guinea pigs mostly, and rats too. I'll just keep living through all of you guys adding new family members!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

In some ways, she's one of the easier puppies I've had. She doesn't chew inappropriately, mouthing is something she stopped doing *FAST* (apparently yelping loudly actually works for her and it stuck), she picks up expected behavior really fast, she is... not housebroken because age but we've had no accidents and she clearly understands the idea. She has a hard time leaving the cats alone, barks a lot, and turns into demon spawn if she's over-due a nap or being put to bed, but as puppies go she's not all that bad. For me, anyway (Thud? Way, way harder).

Gypsy's Gorgeous. I'm really, really glad the fear situation's getting better and she's doing well.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A kitten!! LOL, with the cliffhanger of the moderated post, the "little sister" part and the reference to "exciting news" well, my mind jumped in a different direction than a kitten. 

Maybe that's because among my circle of friends they have recently produced a total of 6! babies under age 1 and another one is pending in the fall. As an aside, all those kids REALLY make me appreciate my dogs 

So good job on saving the kitten and looking forward to seeing photos of dog and cat both.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Eenypup said:


> Oooh when I first saw this thread I was so mad about the cliffhanger!! Congrats on the kitten
> 
> Is it bad that three months into having a dog that likely needs to be an only pet (until I have a house instead of little apartment) that I get jealous with all of these new additions?? Abilene's prey drive wasn't bad so when I lived with my parents I always had rodents at my dad's house. Guinea pigs mostly, and rats too. I'll just keep living through all of you guys adding new family members!


Thank you!

Haha, I think it's natural to feel that way if you're an animal lover.  Hey, I bet Bennie would get along with fish. Aquariums are pretty awesome!



CptJack said:


> In some ways, she's one of the easier puppies I've had. She doesn't chew inappropriately, mouthing is something she stopped doing *FAST* (apparently yelping loudly actually works for her and it stuck), she picks up expected behavior really fast, she is... not housebroken because age but we've had no accidents and she clearly understands the idea. She has a hard time leaving the cats alone, barks a lot, and turns into demon spawn if she's over-due a nap or being put to bed, but as puppies go she's not all that bad. For me, anyway (Thud? Way, way harder).
> 
> Gypsy's Gorgeous. I'm really, really glad the fear situation's getting better and she's doing well.


That's great! Especially the mouthing! That was one thing that took me a looong time to break Gypsy of and one of the reasons I couldn't bond with her early on. She just... didn't stop moving or biting ever. And I thought I was failing as a puppy raiser because, well, first-time dog owner. You've gotta be nearing pro status with all the pups you've raised recently. 

And thanks. It made me so sad to see her frightened and stressed. I'm glad she's herself again!



Shell said:


> A kitten!! LOL, with the cliffhanger of the moderated post, the "little sister" part and the reference to "exciting news" well, my mind jumped in a different direction than a kitten.
> 
> Maybe that's because among my circle of friends they have recently produced a total of 6! babies under age 1 and another one is pending in the fall. As an aside, all those kids REALLY make me appreciate my dogs
> 
> So good job on saving the kitten and looking forward to seeing photos of dog and cat both.


No. Oh no no no. None of those for me, especially not now! Haha! 

Hopefully my photos will show up soon!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I WANT TO SEE KITTEN PICTURES!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so glad you're settling in. 

OMG kitten pics. Where are they???


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Just approved the pics, but for the future, it's best to pm one of us when this happens, as we do not get notification of moderated posts, and when they are in the middle of a thread, unless we happen to be reading through it, like I just was, we will never know they need to be approved.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Just approved the pics, but for the future, it's best to pm one of us when this happens, as we do not get notification of moderated posts, and when they are in the middle of a thread, unless we happen to be reading through it, like I just was, we will never know they need to be approved.


Thank you for telling us that. I had no idea you guys didn't get notifications and I didn't want to be a pain.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That kitten is adorable - and Thud is very, very concerned about the sounds it was making in the video.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

CptJack said:


> Thank you for telling us that. I had no idea you guys didn't get notifications and I didn't want to be a pain.


No worries, I wish we DID get notifications, but unfortunately we don't, so we depend on you guys to let us know.  It's easier when it's a new thread that's moderated, as we can see it when we scroll down the list of new posts, but stuff inside a thread? Not so much.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

That kitten is adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

